# Help! B5 s4 crank no start no cel



## polishviking (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey everyone, I own a 2001 S4 with A/T. When I turn the key I do not have a cel light up on my dash and no scanner will connect to the car, the car will crank but will not start. What I have done:
-checked fuses 10 and 29 (10 was blown, i replaced and still nothing)
-checked for 12 volts at the back of the ecu adapter pin points, have 12v at 3 and 62)
-grounds are good
-relay beside ecu is clicking when key is turning
-ecu was tested on a friends bench and is 100% fine

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## C-Mann (Aug 31, 2005)

Check the fuse you replaced to see if it blew again then I would say check the engine timing.


----------



## kingofqueenz788 (Jun 24, 2008)

Ifnits electrical prolly the cluster or ignition switch, also check cps fuel spark


----------

